# sand?



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

What kind of sand can i use with fw stingrays?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i do belive that play sand would work fine. there is a whole varitey of diferent materials in the substrate in the wild so i would think type of sand is irrevelent. not 100 % on that though.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks anymore input would be great


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Be careful with what you use. Sand too fine would irritate the ray and likely lead to death because of all of the stress. Read up on what type of sand is good for rays.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im using black moon sand... and the rays are doing well...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I would be wary of Tahitian Moon Sand. Some people have had luck with it but I've seen the stuff made by CaribSea and it looked like mini shards of glass. Also, I know someone that had a pair of Retics get shredded to hell on it.

I've never tried Play Sand but I would be careful. It varies texture-wise from bag to bag. I use it for my Bearded Dragons and from what I've seen I wouldn't trust it with Rays. I do use it in my Jardinis tank however without problem.

I keep my 2+ year old pair of Leopoldi on Estes Marine Sand. It's the only thing I'll keep Rays one because it's the only thing guaranteed to be 100% Ray safe. It comes in a rainbow of colors (I use black) and won't alter water chemistry. It's also heavy so will settle out quickly (unlike the cloud I've been waiting to settle in our new tank from Play Sand for several days now even with micron padding in the filter). Estes Marine Sand is small like-sized grains that are coated in a substance to make them all uniform and smooth. If you're going to spend the money on Rays, then go all the way I say.


----------

